# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  "Live Fórum" em formato audio.

## Vitor Pestana

Camaradas,

Gostaria de fazer uma proposta à administração e a todos os sócios.

O que acham da ideia de fazer um talk show tipo rádio uma vez por semana debatendo os mais variados assuntos e tendo convidados para responder a esses mesmo tópicos em tempo real sobre um certo e determinado tema?

Os temas poderiam ser:

Propagação
DIYs
Aquariofilia geral
Química
Corais
Invertebrados
Etc, etc, etc.

O esquema poderia ser o seguinte, um dos responsáveis (moderadores) seria ser o anfitrião e moderador que recebe o convidado e os vários membros que fizeram a marcação durante a semana para falar nesse determinado dia, e claro está que seria um de cada vez, ou seja cada membro uam questão.

O tempo poderia ser uma hora ou mais dependendo da adesão e das vontades do anfitrião e do convidado.

O sistema poderia ser aplicado através do MSN ou SKIPE, onde o anfitrião, o convidado, e o membro com a questão possam estar em conferencia sendo o áudio transmitido pelo fórum em sinal aberto, à semelhança de uma emissão de rádio pela internet.

Basicamente é um fórum falado em tempo real, uma vez por semana em horário nobre, tipo das 22h00 às 23h00.

Uma das vantagens é que cada um pode estar num local diferente, sendo o local comum o software áudio sem causar transtornos a ninguém, ou seja é um fórum falado uma vez por semana.

Alguém participaria caso a ideia fosse em frente?

Alguém ouviria a emissão?

Em termos logísticos é viável?

Pestana

----------


## Nuno R Santos

> Camaradas,
> 
> Gostaria de fazer uma proposta à administração e a todos os sócios.
> 
> O que acham da ideia de fazer um talk show tipo rádio uma vez por semana debatendo os mais variados assuntos e tendo convidados para responder a esses mesmo tópicos em tempo real sobre um certo e determinado tema?
> 
> Os temas poderiam ser:
> 
> Propagação
> ...


Eu sugiro a utilização de um software utilizado mtas vezes pelos "gamers" tipo Ventrilo ou TeamSpeak! Posso configurar um servidor desses e é simples de usar.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Eu sugiro a utilização de um software utilizado mtas vezes pelos "gamers" tipo Ventrilo ou TeamSpeak! Posso configurar um servidor desses e é simples de usar.


Olá Nuno.

Basta então colocar uma hiperligação no forum para que todos os os membros ouçam a transmissão em tempo real?

Penso que o metodo do MSN será o mais simples pois basta apenas adicionar alguem à conferencia, quando a questão acaba de ser respondida passava-se ao membro seguinte.

Isto sou eu apenas a falar, os meus conhecimentos de informatica a este nivel são bastante limitados.

Gostaria de ouvir a opinião da administração em relação a esta matéria, caso seja inviavel nem vale a pena divagar no assunto.

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Camaradas,
> 
> Gostaria de fazer uma proposta à administração e a todos os sócios.
> 
> O que acham da ideia de fazer um talk show tipo rádio uma vez por semana debatendo os mais variados assuntos e tendo convidados para responder a esses mesmo tópicos em tempo real sobre um certo e determinado tema?
> 
> Os temas poderiam ser:
> 
> Propagação
> ...


 :Olá:  Vitor
Eu ia ouvir de certeza,quanto a participar acho que ainda tenho muito que aprender. :Palmas:

----------


## Nuno R Santos

> Olá Nuno.
> 
> Basta então colocar uma hiperligação no forum para que todos os os membros ouçam a transmissão em tempo real?
> 
> Penso que o metodo do MSN será o mais simples pois basta apenas adicionar alguem à conferencia, quando a questão acaba de ser respondida passava-se ao membro seguinte.
> 
> Isto sou eu apenas a falar, os meus conhecimentos de informatica a este nivel são bastante limitados.
> 
> Gostaria de ouvir a opinião da administração em relação a esta matéria, caso seja inviavel nem vale a pena divagar no assunto.
> ...


Não seria assim tão "linear", mas poderia pensar numa solução.

O problema em utilizar o MSN é que além de ser lento, não tem minima qualidade de conferencias e teriamos que estar sempre a pedir para sermos convidados. O ideal passa por um sistema que permita a qualquer membro o acesso a esse canal de voz.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pestana.

Aqui esta uma bela ideia para ajudar os membros deste forum a participar mais e a outros de colocarem as suas duvidas. :Palmas:   :Olá:  


É um ideia que precisa de ser mais desenvolvida para dar tudo certo.


O que for preciso podem contar comigo ,mas informatica não é o meu forte.



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Pra ouvir, pra participar, se for possivel ajudar, tô nessa. 
Como sugestão, um arquivo de audio poderia ser preparada e ficar a disposição de todos para ouvir quando possível.
Quem sabe anfitriao e convidado não fariam um vídeo e vamos de youtube.com tambem?

Mauricio

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Excelente ideia Vitor. Costumas ouvir o Reefcast?

----------


## Manuel Faria

Vi va

eu pouco percebo de informatica apesar de ter de trabalhar todos os dias com ela. Acho no entanto uma óptima ideia e, quando não entender, tenho um filho que me ajudará de certeza pois tem um servido próprio.
 "Bora" p´ra frente malta!! :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Excelente ideia Vitor. Costumas ouvir o Reefcast?


Viva Ricardo.

Por acaso não conhecia, mas o formato é diferente, é em podcast.

A minha ideia era fazer em tempo real, com um convidado por semana ou sempre que se reuna as condições, tipo rádio ao vivo, tal como o Felipe baptizou seria um "Live Fórum".

Pestana

----------


## João Castelo

Excelente ideia.Contém comigo.

JC

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá:  

PODCAST - Experimental

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Há muitos anos que acalento a ideia de fazer rádio...gosto de ouvir rádio, particularmente se for num bom rádio de válvulas, dos antigos como tenho ou até dos modernos como sonho vir a ter um Quad ...(questão de  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche:  :SbRiche: euros...). Em tempos ouvia muita rádio num rádio de válvulas e até na net, mas agora bem menos, ouvia várias rádios, uma era Rebelde...outras Piratas...mas é agradável e especial principalmente se for longínquo...MHz
A Ideia é interessante, inovadora até, e a esse título troquei breves impressões com o Júlio Macieira, que também é favorável à ideia, porém e tal como eu penso, para que esta ideia possa de facto avançar não pode assentar ou depender de uma única pessoa ou até mesmos duas, necessita de uma equipa de algumas pessoas que se possam revezar e entre si preparar todo o trabalho necessário. A periodicidade de colocar a emissão no ar também vai depender do material que houver ou se conseguir reunir e da disponibilidade dos intervenientes, sejam estes a equipa radiofónica, sejam os entrevistados. Parece-me também que a via melhor será o Skype, embora o Júlio mencione o PODCAST que é algo que eu não sei usar assim como também não uso o msn...pode-se sempre aprender mas para já falo do que sei e uso isso é o Skype, porém, e de resto também troquei impressões sobre isso com o Júlio, o Skype fica lento se houver muita gente em linha, daí que o tal de PODCAST parece ser a via mas não é on-line e pode implicar deslocações para recolher a informação. 
Mesmo assim é possível e se for caso de usar o PDCAST e isso implique as tais deslocações, terá de haver no terreno algo semelhante ao que eu tive quando dirigia a revista da Associação dos Avicultores de Portugal que é o clube de aficionados por pássaros mais antigo de Portugal e tem sede na rua de Ponta Delgada perto da praça do Chile em Lisboa, fazia-se as entrevistas e quando era na zona norte eu fazia as entrevistas, quando era na zona sul havia uma equipa que soba minha coordenação com um questionário preparado por mim, se deslocava a casa da pessoa e entrevistava, fotografava se pudesse, etc... e depois por e-mail compunha-se o artigo, o que neste caso será carregar o áudio aqui no fórum e disponibilizar como se faz para o artigo da semana e os utilizadores vão ouvindo. Enfim são as ideias/sugestões que tenho de momento, e ando deste o momento que este post foi publicado a pensar, e que aqui reuni e deixo para já.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nelson Pena

juca  :Big Grin: 
welcome back

----------

